# My New Loft



## POPS-MIAMI (Oct 9, 2016)

My new Loft in miami


----------



## POPS-MIAMI (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m on instagram whitedove305


----------



## POPS-MIAMI (Oct 9, 2016)

I can build u a loft


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be nice if you had used 1/2 inch hardware cloth, rather than chicken wire. Too many things can get in to them through chicken wire, and a raccoon can tear through it. Just not worth it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice loft  However, I agree about the chicken wire.....not safe at all. I lost over 30 birds in one night along time ago because of chicken wire I had at the top of the flight cage. Norway (large brown) rats ripped right thru it! I learned the lesson the hard way.......it was horrific. Not to mention, mice can get in and spread salmonella, and snakes can get thru it too 
Chicken wire is meant to keep chickens IN, not predators OUT


----------



## POPS-MIAMI (Oct 9, 2016)

I will change soon.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice looking loft  Wish you good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also, on my aviary where the wire is stapled on, I added trim to cover the raw edge. Looks nice, but it was more to stop raccoons from being able to work on it and pull the wire out, staples and all. That wouldn't be all that difficult for them to do, especially as the wood gets older. Just makes it more secure.


----------

